# crack on my chainstay?



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

*crack on my seat stay?*

hi, I found a crack on the seat stay jct (caad 9) not sure if it's just in the paint or it's directly in the frame.. hard to say.. what do you think?


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Pretty blurry. I see a darker area, but can't see a crack. 
Best bet is to bring it to the LBS.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Use macro on your camera the little flower if you have it. I agree with the op bring it to your LBS. Its too hard for use to make any determination given the blurriness.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Your frame is done CHL had two frames with the same problem.Are you the original owner?


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

zamboni said:


> Your frame is done CHL had two frames with the same problem.Are you the original owner?


yes I bought it from my lbs 2 years ago


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

better pic


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Time for a CAAD 10.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

88 rex said:


> Time for a CAAD 10.


I think is just the paint....


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

No don't take that chance.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

shotojs78 said:


> I think is just the paint....


It doesnt look good to me, Id take it in and see what your LBS says at a minimum, you have plenty of other stuff to ride.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

i think you'll get a warranty replacement assuming it's not crash related.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Wow, never seen this on a CAAD frameset before. I would have the LBS inspect the bicycle. If it requires replacement, you'll probably get a CAAD10, unless Cannondale has some CAAD9 of appropriate size, in remaining stock. Good news about the CAAD10 is that most of our forum members haven't waited long to get their bikes.

Be safe and get it replaced, if the situation warrants it. Got a buddy that went down and has a sore back with lots of missing skin. Zamboni is also recovering from a crash and won't be riding for several months. It's not pretty when we get acquainted with asphalt.

CHL


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

That happened on my System Six and they replaced the frame. I did ride it for a while looking like that and it got worse.

--jim


----------



## the pope (Mar 28, 2004)

Last best resort. In many areas you can find a decent powder coat for under a hundred bucks. Have it stripped and check it out. If it's good, feel secure with a new color.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Get that CAAD to your LBS. Time for a CAAD 10.


----------



## ron_g217 (May 11, 2011)

Looks like a crack to me. Hope you get a warranty replacement fast.


----------

